# Lesson(s) I've Learned While Trying to Take Care of a Sick Bunny



## BunnyMommy (Apr 18, 2004)

Lesson #1: How long does it take to give a bunny his medication?

ANSWER: 15 seconds to pull the liquid medication up into the dropper.

2 hours to chase the bunny around the room.

1-1/2 to wrestle the bunny down. 

20 minutes to force feed the medication into the bunny's mouth with the syringe.

TOTAL TIME SPENT: 3 hours 50 minutes and 15 seconds :X

Lesson #2: How long does it take a bunny to forgive you once you take him to the doctor?

ANSWER: *AT LEAST* two days. 

Lesson #3: How long does it take a bunny to forgive you once you force him to take his medication? 

ANSWER: *AT LEAST* two days. 

Dear friends, I'll continue to fill you in as we struggle through the next trying nine days of Sherman's treatment plan.


----------



## Loz n Ebony (Apr 18, 2004)

Oh bless him!! Whats wrong with sherman? When my last bunny had to have medication because i didn't want him to hate me i got my mum to give it to him!!

Do do do(!) keep us informed!!
Luv 4rm loz n ebs n fudge
xoxoxo


----------



## Carolyn (Apr 18, 2004)

Dear Bunny Mommy,

They sure don't lack for attitude, do they?! You're little Sherman's going to teach you a thing or two.

Keep a close eye on him. He's a sick little guy with that mucus problem. I'm very concerned about him.

-Carolyn


----------



## BunnyMommy (Apr 18, 2004)

Hi, Loz 'n Ebony! He has a respiratory infection. 

Carolyn, thanks so much for your concern. I still can't get over how wella bunny can pout!


----------



## Carolyn (Apr 18, 2004)

Ya ain't been ignored 'til ya been ignored by a bunny!

-Carolyn


----------



## Buck Jones (Apr 18, 2004)

Bunny mommy,

Right behind the front teeth, on the left or the right, and before their molars there is an "empty spot" along their jaw bone, an ideal location to insert the nozzle of the syringe, even though Sherman may"gum" it because he's registering his anger.

Once the nozzle is inserted into this location, push ever so slowly on the syringe plunger, allowing him time to "eat" or "drink" the medication, as the case may be. Once the med is in his mouth and on his tongue, if is difficult for him to get rid of itany other way, but swallowing. Not impossible, mind you, but difficult for him to find some way to circumvent your medicating him.

They are little buggers, aren't they? When I used to try and give a papaya enzyme tablet hidden in some other food, like banana for example, to one of my does, she would accept the banana, chew away contentedly, then spit out the tablet when she was finished with the banana!

Figured I'd fix her, so I ground the pill up, dug a hole in the piece of banana, inserted the powder into the hole, plugged the hole with banana, and fed it to her. She ate all around the hole and plug, leaving the ground up powder intact, and walked away!

Now, she gets papaya and pineapple enzymes in her drinking water. She has no choice but to drink it, the silly little twit!

Hope Sherman will take his medicine like the little man that he is, what with being so angry, and tough and all. LOL


Buck


----------



## BunnyMommy (Apr 18, 2004)

Thanks, Buck! This info is _*very* _helpful!

This whole experience has been a real eye opener for me. When you think of bunnies, you think of sweet, meek, passive little "angels"who are always happy and joyful. To find out that I have a little bugger who *pouts *has just really thrown me for a loop! And he's so very SMART too! You wouldn't believe (well, yeah you can :? ) how fast he was thinking on his feet on how to avoid taking this medicine! My husband and I were worn out when we finally got it down him ... and he was too! 

Next dosing is at 11:00 ... and I'm not looking forward to it!


----------



## BunnyMommy (Apr 18, 2004)

P.S. What really makes this all so surprising is that when we got him he was so meek and timid.When we picked him up he was cowering almost, he was so afraid of the new environment and all, and although he's been wary of us during his time here he's been just so SWEET! Why, he's my little baby!!!

What a transformation is made when a bunny gets angry. He has really hurt my feelings!


----------



## Carolyn (Apr 18, 2004)

He's very sick, Sweetie, and he's not himself. He knows you're trying to help him.

The medicine is gross, and it's just not right how he has to have it forced down his throat in his little brain. It's just unnatural to him.

My whole heart goes out to you, Bunny mommy. I can't stop thinking about you and Sherman.

God Bless your Loving Heart.

-Carolyn


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Apr 18, 2004)

Bunnymommy,

Your rabbit is acting like a child. Think about when a kid is being forced to take medicine or eat brussel sprouts, they hate it and "hate" their parents! It's normal and I'm sure he still loves you very much, he will get over it with time, just keep showering out love and treating him so he gets better.


----------



## Buck Jones (Apr 18, 2004)

Sometimes it helps if you wrapa recalcitrant bunnyup ina towel, like a bunny burrito, with just their head sticking out, and thus not able to kick and scramble as much. One of you can hold the "burrito" while the other works at administering the medication.

Try not to lose your temper or your cool with him. Carolyn is a proponent of the belief that buns can "sense" all kinds of things from us that we are unaware they are capable of. If you were to see her interact with her Tucker, itoften appears uncanny the way he seems to understand what she is saying, so the more I keep that in mind when I interact with my own rabbits, the more I'm finding that they respond favorably toward me.

With that concept in mind, talk to him in a reassuring, cooing, high pitched, womanly manner, as if reassuring an infant, for it is known that rabbits respond well to that tone of voice. He's scared and angry. His life has been rift with changelately and bunnies crave stability. Try not to think of it as a "personal" thing. It usually takes bunnies a week or two to begin adjusting to a new home, sometimes longer, and he's not feeling well on top of that.

Thank goodness, he found you guys, just in time to take care of him! Can you imagine what would have happened to him if he was left at the shelter? 

Buck


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Apr 18, 2004)

Some people claim rabbits are telepathic. But perhaps they cannot _see_ our thoughts, but rather can_ sense_ our thoughts. It's well known that animals can sense emotions, maybe rabbits are capable of sensing emotions we are not aware of when we think of things.

Laura


----------



## Carolyn (Apr 18, 2004)

Dearest BunnyMommy,

Buck points out something that I tend to almost keep hidden for fear of appearing 'loony'. 

He's absolutely right. Thank you, Buck, for believing in me.

I do strongly believe that for every action there is a reaction, animals or human. 

Whether you're a rabbit or a human, we all feel and express happiness, stress, sadness, anxiety, joy, play, concern, shyness, guilt,depression, affection, love, fear, confusion...and anything else you folks can think of.

Having the capability of such emotions, we know when someone's trying to help us. People don't have to speak the same language to know when someone's trying to help them. They can see it in their eyes and feel it in their touch.

Talk to the animals as though they understand. You'll be surprised by their body language and eye contact how much they do understand. 

-Carolyn


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Apr 18, 2004)

Rabbits indeed have senses that we as humans cannot understand. Perhaps the human nature of being insensitive has taken it's toll on us, but animal people indeed seem to be more compassionate and understanding, maybe animals help us find a part of ourselves we lost a long time ago. I know that sounds almost corny but that's what I believe. As we get older, we lose the compassion and caring we have as children (you notice how children are always trying to "save the world" or the animals in it) but animals indeed help us to preserve that or regain it in some cases. Okay now I will stop in case I sound like a total nut to anyone.

Laura

P.S.- Carolyn, I don't think you're "loony" by any means.


----------



## Carolyn (Apr 18, 2004)

I, too, think that the purest of souls and hearts are those of children and animals, Laura.

-Carolyn


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Apr 18, 2004)

So you mean I'm not a complete and total nut?! :shock:lol.


----------



## BunnyMommy (Apr 19, 2004)

Thanks, again, Buck!  We did indeed do the "bunny burrito" thing and it did help somewhat.The big challenge though was in catching him. 

I've tried to be very patient and loving with him, and I do talk "baby talk" to him while we're trying to give him the medication.I've just been so surprised to see my sweet, loving, little "baby"begin to pout and get angry with me. 

I thank you all for your words of encouragement and actually I totally agree with you all on the pet psychic/telepathic/empathic thing. My only hope has been that underneath all of his anger and pouting that Sherman knows that we love him and are trying to do the best we can to just make him feel better. I've told him this quite a few times too. 

You all are such a wonderful group of people! I don't know how I would have gotten through all of this without you!


----------



## Carolyn (Apr 19, 2004)

BunnyMommy, 

He knows you're helping him. He just hates the process. 

You know he loves you. He watches you like a hawk.

I'm praying that the medication takes effect Now.

He knows he'd loved. He's waited for that.

-Carolyn


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Apr 19, 2004)

Bunnymommy,

Here's a tip that goes along with the whole rabbits being telepathic and able to feel emotions. When you go to catch him, you're probably thinking about catching him, try not to do this, instead think of petting him or giving him a treat, it works with my rabbits when I try to get them out of their cage. I used to spend hours trying to pick them up because I was concentrating on catching them and not trying to fool them as to what I wanted. It may or may not work, but it's worth a shot!

Laura


----------



## Carolyn (Apr 19, 2004)

BunnyMommy,

If you can get to your Sherman and pet him before you give him the medication, take a few moments and tell him what's going to happen and why you have to do this. Just pet him quietly until his eyes start to relax. I do believe they understand our feelings or our words completely. I'm probably nuts, but if nothing else, it develops trust and calms them down so you can pick them up.

If you can't, when you catch him, and put him in the burrito, hold him as a baby and keep his head tucked into your folded elbow with his back feet slightly elevated, pet between his eyes and coo him. Tell him everything's okay and that you've got to give him his medication and why. He'll fuss when you administer it most likely, but when it's done,relax him again by the cooing and the pets, keep him tucked into you and slowly loosen up.

-Carolyn


----------



## BunnyMommy (Apr 19, 2004)

M&S Mom, actually that's a GREAT idea!!! I think that you're on to something here!



Carolyn, all of your prayers and good thoughts are paying off!!! The 11:00 dosing went much, MUCH better!!! I used all of the techniques that you all presented and although he still didn't like it

(as expected), thewhole process went much more smoothly. It didn't take us as long to catch him, we burrito ed him up, and pet himfor a while, cooed and talked to him, then I slowly slipped the syringe in. I wondered how long it wouldtake before he figured outhe could spit it out ... and he didn't let me down! lol! He slowly let it dribble out the side of his mouth. I slowly pumped it right back up into the syringe off of hisface,and slowly put it back in his mouth, all the while petting him and explaining to him that we really wanted him to feel better.He accepted, albeit ungraciously, his fate. lol! Heaven let usfeed him a few raisins this time after it was all over!

Okay .... only nine more days and counting ...

As an addendum, the GOOD news is that he's not sniffling or coughing at all now, so the medicine is definitely working! I'm still going to set up a follow-up doctor's appointment after his 10-day medication course, but for now things are rather looking up.


----------



## Carolyn (Apr 19, 2004)

Yay, BunnyMommy! 

He's not out of the woods, but things are certainly airing on the side of good. Will continue prayers and thoughts. I 'checked on' you first thing this morning. It was so considerate of you to keep us updated how the last feeding went. 

Is he still eating and drinking?

I know many people would call me absolutely out of my mind in my thoughts about animal communication. I've only to say that it works for me and with some animals that friends have with difficult personalities. 

The eyes really are the mirrors of the soul. Just because they can't speak doesn't mean they can't understand. I'm thrilled you evidenced it yourself with your little guy.

I'll be checking back in to see how today goes. I'm glad he's still got his feisty side of him. It's when they stop fighting back that I really worry.

You give that Sherman a Big Kiss for me.

-Carolyn


----------



## BunnyMommy (Apr 19, 2004)

Carolyn, you are so wonderful and thoughtful!

I stayed up all night with him and with much begging, bribing,pleading, and groveling I'm out of the doghouse! ... for now anyway ...

Heplayed chase with me, let megive him raisins,and let me pet and brush him. I laid down on the floor with him and he laid beside me and watched TV. 

His appetite has been really strong throughout all of this.I've just been worried about hiswater intake. He's not drinking near enough water. When we took him to the doctor we had them give him subcutaneous fluids, so at least for now I'm certain he's not dehydrated. 

I think you're right on target with the psychic connection that animals have. Like you, I've always held this view. 

This little bugger has such a strong personality. He knows that we love him, but he's determined to be the Alpha Bunny!lol! 

It'll be time for his next dose in the next couple of hours.Keep your fingers crossed for us!


----------



## Carolyn (Apr 19, 2004)

Little Mon laid down next to you and watched the boob tube. How cute is that! I think all is forgiven, until the next dosage of medication happens.  Stubborn little creatures they are!

He must stay hydrated. It's very important for him. If he's not drinking, you might give him a syringe of water now and then so that he doesn't dehydrate.

:dude:

Never expected to become a 'vet' when you got Sherman, did ya?! I'd trust you with Tucker...no doubt!

-Carolyn


----------



## BunnyMommy (Apr 19, 2004)

Oh, what a great idea! I've been racking my brain trying to figure out a way to get him to drink more water! The syringe is the perfect solution!

Thanks so much! 

Looks like there's going to be more pouting on the horizon!!! lol!


----------



## Carolyn (Apr 19, 2004)

P.S. The little smiley faces, etc. you have in your notes are adorable. I love them. They're very cool. 

Yes, I would force the water on him. 
Welcome Back, Mr. Attitude! He'll love you for it. Obviously him sitting next to you and playing chase with you last night is an indication that he knows you love him and he loves ya back.


----------



## Buck Jones (Apr 19, 2004)

Bunnymommy, we're all pullin' and prayin' for your Sherman and you! You and your husbandhaveentered the bunny fancying world under the gun and are being "baptized by fire,"in spite of which you are doing it with a great deal of grace and aplomb. You are to be complimented for that. 

Buck


----------



## BunnyMommy (Apr 19, 2004)

Thank you so much, Carolyn and Buck. You both are jewels.


----------



## BunnyMommy (Apr 27, 2004)

Hello, everyone!

I'm happy to report that today is the VERY LAST day of Sherman's medication dosing.  He's doing very well, no more sniffling or sneezing. 

I'm going to make a followup appointment for him either this weekend or next week and hopefully he'll get a completely clean bill of health.

Thanks to you all for your prayers, support, and encouragement!


----------



## Carolyn (Apr 27, 2004)

Three cheers for Sherman-Baby and BunnyMommy!!! :dude: :dude:

Way to Go!

-Carolyn


----------



## Buck Jones (Apr 27, 2004)

That is indeed good news! Wishing the best to Sherman and continued good health!

Buck


----------



## Loz n Ebony (Apr 28, 2004)

awwwwwwwwwwwww bunnymommy thats such a cute story!


.......can I be a jewel cos i like sparkly things?


----------



## BunnyMommy (May 4, 2004)

Well, Sherman is sneezing again.I'mso thankful that Buck and Carolyn prepared me for this eventuality or I would have been overly distraught about it. 

I've made a doctor's appointment for him this Saturday.Hopefully the vet will tell me that it's allergies or something. I really love this little bunny. The thought of him being really sick upsets me in a way that you can't imagine. 

The good news though is that he's eating, pooping, and behaving normally, and he's not sneezing as much as he was before.It's just every now and then. I just believe in being safe rather than sorry. 

I'll update his condition after we return from the vet on Saturday. Hopefully all of this information will help someone in a similar situation.


----------



## Carolyn (May 4, 2004)

Bummer, BunnyMommy. Some rabbits have to stay on the medication indefinitely. I was really really hoping that the symptoms wouldn't return. You'll be in my prayers.

Keep us posted.

-Carolyn


----------



## BunnyMommy (May 4, 2004)

Thanks so much, Carolyn. I really don't even care if he has to stay on long-term medications. I look at it as the same as when human beings have ailments, such as allergies, etc. that have to be managed with medication on a long-term basis. My concern is that whatever this illness is may affect his mortality in the long run. I've read how these"infections" can lead to things like head tilt and such. 

I appreciate so much your prayers for my little guy. I'm just believing that we can get through this without serious consequence. 

Thanks ever so much to you and Buck for being truthful with me before and preparing me for this. If this had come on again without me being prepared for it I don't know what I would have done.


----------



## Carolyn (May 4, 2004)

Well, I'm glad you've got your eyes open,BunnyMommy. You're definitely in my prayers with Sherman and will continue to be so. 

Pamnock may be able to add some information as to the success rates of rabbits staying on the medication indefinitely. Pam??

I was encouraged by the following about continual medication. 

* * * * * * * * * *

[font="Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif"]Treatment involves antibiotics that kill the Pasteurella but don't kill the healthy bacteria in the rabbit's lower intestinal tract. This is a bit challenging because the antibiotics most often used to treat Pasteurella in other animals, suchas the modified penicillins like amoxicilllin, are hard on the rabbit's healthy bacteria. The two antibiotics most commonly used in rabbits are the trimethoprim and sulfa-drug combinations (Septra, Bactrim and a number of generic products) and enrofloxacin (Baytril). *These products can be given for long periods without complications of digestive upset. *In serious cases, more aggressive antibiotics maybe used knowing that upsetting the digestive tract is a possibility that must be risked.[/font]


* * * * * * * * *

This is what Pamnock had said: Some medications can be used long term. I prefer to see at least a short interval of breaks from the medication every so often. 

I can't recall if Sherman hadblood tests or if a pathogen was identified. That helps to determine which medication would be most effective.

However, there are times when noknown pathogen can be identified.

Pam

* * * * * * * * * *

You've got a good vet, BunnyMommy, and Sherman couldn't have a better Mom. Keep us posted.

-Carolyn


----------



## BunnyMommy (May 4, 2004)

Thanks, Carolyn! I've posted a reply to Pamnock's response on the Pamnock thread. 

The excerpt that you've copied is VERY encouraging! The antibiotic that Sherman was prescribed the last time was Baytril, and as far as I could tell he had no negative side effects. If the solution to his ailment is going to be as simple as a long-term course of Baytril, then I think that we're going to be good to go. 

I really appreciate all of the support and good info that you are providing.


----------



## Carolyn (May 4, 2004)

Sherman's my baby too, ya know! 

-Carolyn


----------



## BunnyMommy (May 4, 2004)




----------



## pamela227 (May 4, 2004)

I'm sorry to hear Sherman is sneezing again Bunnymommy :?I hope things workout ok for him!

~pam


----------



## Buck Jones (May 4, 2004)

We're all pulling for you and Sherman, Bunnymommy! Although I've never met Sherman, I almost feel like I know him because your posts about him are so vivid and real.

You and your spouse are simply great people to be so loving and caring about one, not so little (LOL) sweet bun. Our Missy survived when odds were extremely stacked against her. We're praying for a similar healing of Sherman.

If the vet does a culture on him Saturday, perhaps, then you will know exactly what it is that you're dealing with and what avenues to investigate. We spent a lot of money on Missy, but neither Helen, nor I, regret one single cent.

I'm happy for Sherman that you guys seem willing to go the extra mile and I'm a firm believer in the aphorism, "what goes around,comes around." You will be rewarded some day, some way for the love and attention you are giving Sherman today.

Buck


----------



## BunnyMommy (May 4, 2004)

Thanks so much, Pamela!  

I'll keep everyone updated.


----------



## BunnyMommy (May 4, 2004)

Buck, you are so wonderful. Thanks so much for those beautiful words. It means so much to have people like you and the rest of the "angels" of this board rooting forus while we're going through this. 

I just really appreciate you for all of the guidance and encouragement that you give.



And as I said, I think on another thread, I can't thank you enough for having the integrity, honesty, and courage to giveme the"heads up" a couple of weeks ago to prepare me for the eventuality that Sherman might get ill again. Because I had time to prepare myself I've been able to deal with this situation with a cool head,develop a Plan B to ensure his health, and make appropriate decisions. Thanks again.


----------



## Dawn (May 4, 2004)

Bunnymommy I feel for you!! I wish you all the best with your bun bun. Its amazing how these littleguys and galswork their way in to our lives and hearts. 



Thanks all for the good advice on caring for a bunny!!


----------



## BunnyMommy (May 4, 2004)

Thanks so much for your encouragement and support, Dawn!


----------



## batbunny (May 5, 2004)

ditto...there's not much that i can say that hasnt been said, but bless you & your little guy. he is very lucky to have such a wonderful mom that loves him like you do!


----------



## Carolyn (May 5, 2004)

As they say here in the States: "You ain't whistlin Dixie!" Batbunny.

Noooo Doubt, Sherman's hit the pot of Gold when Bunnymommy rescued him from the shelter months ago.

-Carolyn


----------



## BunnyMommy (May 5, 2004)

Thanks, batbunny! I appreciate that.


----------



## batbunny (May 6, 2004)




----------



## JessicaRabbit (May 9, 2004)

Sherman has lounging to do, so he better just get better!


----------



## BunnyMommy (May 9, 2004)

LOL! Thanks, JessicaRabbit!


----------



## JessicaRabbit (May 9, 2004)

I kind of have a love affair with your bun & Tucker, so I send out little bunny prayers. I really hope he's well soon.


----------



## BunnyMommy (May 9, 2004)

Ohhhhhhhhhh ... you are so sweet, Jessica!!! Thank you so much.


----------



## Cher (May 10, 2004)

Perhaps the greatest Birthday wish that we can all make as a group for your Sherman is HEALTH, HEALTH and a little bit more HEALTH- and with you as his most caring and well informed mother, he couldn't ask for anything more in life BunnyMommy! Your devotion and love is amazing, and most of all inspirational- I keep up on this thread and wheneverI thinkofsomething in a negative light, I only have to think of what you are doing... And it reminds me that there are indeed wonderful,thoughtfulpeople left in this world.

Thank-you again and a gigantic hug (with some hidden raisins..) for Sherman 

xo Cher


----------



## BunnyMommy (May 10, 2004)

Ohhhh, HB104, thank you so much. You are so sweet. Your kind words are greatly appreciated. 

Sherman sends a hug right back and thanks you for slipping him a few of his favorite raisin snacks!


----------



## BunnyMommy (May 13, 2004)

*UPDATE!* The test results are back, and Sherman gets a clean bill of health! 

*DISCLAIMER*: I am not a medical practitioner, so any observations in this post should be interpreted simply as a matter of my personal opinion. Any symptomatic treatment regarding your bunny should be done in affiliation with a licensed veterinarian under the auspices of established medical practices and good common sense.

Now, that being said, let's get down to the nitty-gritty! As you all know, Sherman was adopted. Because I only had a marginal picture of his past medical illnesses and medical care, I became greatly concerned when he started sniffling on the day that we brought him home. In all of the research that I'd done before we got him, a common theme emerged in regards to sniffling and sneezing: Respiratory illness is the leading cause of morbidity and mortality in bunnies if left untreated. Some may think that it was overkill to take as many steps as I did and to spend as much money as we have to ensure Sherman's health, but my personal philosophy is that he is now a member of our family, and it's our responsibility to make just as much effort to maintain his health and curry his longevity as we would for any other family member.

I'm writing this very long narrative in the hopes that it will help others who have sneezing/sniffling bunnies and will give them a road map of the steps that they might need to take to restore their bunnies back to full and optimal health.

Sherman started sniffling on the ride home on the day that we picked him up. I assumed that since he was outdoors when we went to get him and that the pollen count was extremely high that he was just having an allergic reaction. However, he continued to sniffle and eventually started sneezing too. I continued to check him for discharge from eyes, nose, ears, paws (from wiping his nose), but none ever materialized, so I continued to operate under the assumption that he just had "allergies". The sneezing and sniffling began to increase in frequency and finally, around the fifth or sixth day or so,I was on the floor playing with him. He sneezed and five or six droplets of thick yellow mucus were excreted onto my leg.

Since one of the most definitive indicators of infection is a thick yellow discharge, I got on the phone to one of the 24 hour animal emergency rooms here, one of the best in the city, and spoke to a nurse and asked her if she felt that his symptoms warranted an emergency visit or could we wait until the next day during normal business hours. The nurse stated that rabbits were classified an exotic species and as such their physiology was very delicate. She confirmed that potentially a respiratory infection could indeed be fatal to our bunny and that he could decline quickly without warning. In anyways, they couldn't make a definitive diagnosis without actually seeing him.

So at 11:00 p.m. that night we packed up my sweet baby and whisked him to the emergency room. There he was examined and diagnosed symptomatically. The vet was able to see signs of the discharge in his nasal cavity. His official diagnostic impression was "potential respiratory infection". He was prescribed Baytril suspension 20 mg/ml. We were instructed togive 1.0 ml orally every 12 hours for 10 days. The antibiotic was to be kept refrigerated, and we were to shake it well before each use.

A word about Baytril (generic name:enrofloxacin): My research indicates that Baytril is one of the few antibiotics indicated to be well tolerated and effective with no negative side effects to the bunny. It's my understanding that the bunny's digestive system is very delicately balanced and any disruption in its normal operation can lead to death. Baytril can even be used long-term without detriment. For more information about Baytril, visit [url]http://www.baytril.com[/url] .

On the night of his ER visit, Sherman was also given a subcutaneous injection of fluids (in his ear). His discharge instructions stated, that "Sherman should be rechecked immediately if you see any signs of difficulty breathing, rapid breathing, lethargy, depression,diarrhea, or not eating/drinking." 

_(*I must also emphasize here as an aside that the best veterinarian for bunnies is one who sees high numbers of exotic species as their physiology is so unique that it requires specialized care.)_

Sherman's symptoms cleared completely two to three days after starting his medication regimen. Fortunately for me, when I posted this to the board, Buck and Carolyn had the courage and integrity to tactfully inform me that there was a real possibility that his symptoms might recur and may even be incurable. Painful as this revelation was, I processed it, and filed it away for future reference.

Sherman did very well for a week to 10 days after his recovery. Then it happened again ; a sniffle. I got a little apprehensive, but my husband told me not to lose my cool. It was just one sniffle. The next day it happened again; more than once. The day after that he was sniffling and sneezing, approximately four to five times in total that day. I again looked for signs of discharge.Nothing.

The next day I called the vet. I was able to keep calm because I'd had time to prepare my mind thanks to Buck's and Carolyn's warnings but still, a little voice in the back of my head kept whispering, "Pasturella". Those of you familiar to the rabbit world know that this is a word that holds the resonance of many consequences, especially for those who breed rabbits. This is the dreaded of the dreaded in terms of respiratory infections in bunnies. For more detailed information on Pasturella, follow this link:_http://www.rabbit.org/care/pasturella.html_ .

I had three primary objectives in getting Sherman to the vet:

ï¿½ Treatment
ï¿½A blood culture to definitively ascertain whether he had Pasturella or not
ï¿½To discuss long-term therapy options if he did indeed have the disease(euthanasia was just not an option for me).

Sherman had an in-depth physical examination and the blood test. The blood test portion of the exam alone came to$74.00. To accomplish the test, the vet shaved a portion of one of Sherman's legs and drew blood from there. He warned us that there might be a little bruising in the area. Sherman seemed no worse for the wear. The blood tests were to return in three to four business days.

The doctor told us that based on his physical exam findings that Sherman was in excellent health, and that we were doing a good job of meeting his nutritional needs. He checked his vital signs,his lungs were clear, and there were no signs of discharge at all. There was just the sneezing.

We were told that possibly Sherman had "allergies". He said that this could be due to any number of factors, i.e. dust from his bedding or hay, exposure to environmental allergens, and that indeed it was quite normal for some bunnies to sneeze every now and then just_ because_. During the course of our conversation and as I began to ask the doctor more and more questions, it occurred to me that there was a possibility that the majority of Sherman's favorite hiding places probably were (ahem) a little dusty. He likes to hide under the treadmill, behind some of the furniture, under the sofa, behind the TV, etc.

When we got home I got down on my hands and knees with a flashlight and inspected. I wasn't surprised to see that these were particular areas were rather dusty. We got down to spring-cleaning, moving furniture, vacuuming and cleaning carpets.When the carpet dried and we began to allow Sherman access again his symptoms immediately disappeared.

On this morning the vet called and informed us that Sherman's blood test was completely clear; not only did he not have the disease, but he had never even been exposed to it.

The moral of this story: Although everything turned out well for us, as bunny owners I think that it's always prudent to err on the side of caution. I'd rather be safe than sorry any day. A bunny's system is very delicate and they hide their symptoms very well, sometimes until it's too late. The story could very well have turned in another direction.

Some points that I think are important:

- A relationship with a veterinarian should be established in advance of a bunny emergency so that he/she will already be familiar with yourpet's medical history.

-More importantly, it's best to establish a relationship with a vet who specializes in the care of exotics. Bunnies require a level of medical care over and beyond the traditional. 

-When bunnies exhibit signs of respiratory illness, it's good to get the opinion of a medical professional. Sometimes diagnostic testing is required.

-Look for signs of discharge from the eyes, ears, nose, or on the paws from bunny wiping his nose. 

- Is the bunny acting depressed or lethargic? Is he eating/drinking normally?

- MAKE SURE YOUR VET DOESN'T PRESCRIBE AMOXICILLIN FOR YOUR BUNNY. IT CAN BE FATAL. (A vet with real bunny experience wouldn't do this anyway.)

-Carolyn gave Sherman a bottle of a product called VetRx[sub]TM [/sub](_http://www.compasnac.com/cvp/14/1438/1438009.htm_ ). This may be helpful in alleviating yourbunny's symptoms. 

-Your bunny's respiratory symptoms may not be serious; then too, they may be. Err on the side of caution.

Many thanks to all of you for your prayers, encouragement, and support during Sherman's illness. You are greatly appreciated.

Hope this helps!


----------



## Buck Jones (May 13, 2004)

What a great and happy conclusion to a series of worrisome events. Yea, Sherman! If any bun deserves to live a full and fruitful life, it is your bun. Kudos to the both of you for sticking with him. Thank you so much for posting that supremely interesting account of the whole episode. We can all learn a great deal from your trials and tribulations.

I am so thrilled and happy for you!

Buck


----------



## BunnyMommy (May 13, 2004)

Thanks so much, Buck! As you can imagine, I'm floating in the clouds right now. When the vet called I felt as if a burden had been lifted.


----------



## Carolyn (May 13, 2004)

I've Never been so happy to be wrong. 

I have tears in my eyes. 
I know how you and your husband adore Sherman, and how he's totally taken on the role of your child. I swear, I've prayed for you and was afraid of coming into this forum to find out that Sherman wasn't well.

I can't begin to express to you my joy and relief. As you would say, "I'm full." 

You HOPE this helped????

Thank God! 

You could almost submit this as a Thesis. Very well written. 

I applaud you.

-Carolyn


----------



## BunnyMommy (May 14, 2004)

Thank you so much, Carolyn. You and Buck especially and the rest of this forum have been true godsends to me through all of this. 

I'm not exaggerating when I say that I think of Sherman as my baby, so when I finally got the word that his symptoms were manageable I was ready to turn a cartwheel! 

It was good to go through this process, though, both for the sake of others who may be able to learn from our experiences and for ourselves so that we are prepared for any eventualities that the future may bring. 

Thank you again. A huge hug from both Sherman and me!


----------



## 2bunmom (May 14, 2004)

Hi BM, Good to see that your little Shermie has a clean bill of health. Your post was interesting and very informative. I know what you mean about him feeling like your little baby. I feel the same about my 2!  So we understand exactly how you feel! Take Care Beckie


----------



## BunnyMommy (May 14, 2004)

Thanks so much, 2bunmom!


----------



## pamela227 (May 14, 2004)

That's excellent news bunnymommy!! I am soooo happy to hear Sherman is ok and doesn't have anything life threatening! I, too, feel like a huge weight has been lifted off my shoulders as I was waiting anxiously for your update post! What a wonderful birthday present for Sherman as well, even if its a couple days lateGive him lots of hugs and kisses for me for being a trooper and going through all those tests & give yourself a pat on the back for the wonderful job you've been doing in taking good care of him & catching symptoms as they started before it turned into something more serious! He's lucky to have such wonderful parents!!

~pam


----------



## Dawn (May 14, 2004)

Glad you just have a Dust buster Bunny! He is one VERY lucky bunny he may not have liked the meds and the poking and prodding but he has oneHUGE lucky rabbits foot to have you and your hubby for parents! Glad it all worked out for your little guy!! 


My bunny Buster has improved some but is still sneezing and has alittle bit of a wet nose. The meds Enrofloxcain generic brand have not cleared it up totally. I am thinking it is just allergies with him too. My boyfriend has been telling me that since we got him. I may have to say youwere right to him!!!:shock: I have appointment with the Vet next week for a update.


----------



## batbunny (May 14, 2004)

YAY!!! so, so, so *very* happy to hear that!!  you guys have been in my thoughts...I'm so glad everything is okay!


----------



## Cher (May 14, 2004)

Kwai La

Kwai La

Kwai La

(happy happy happy) that is such fantastic news Bunnymommy, and to BOOT that post to accompany it was fantabulous NOW,Sherman.....don't give up on the "look" ~perfect it my child...for she WILL submit to your raisin wishes....LOL

hehe xo glad to hear about your cartwheels of delight :0

Cher


----------



## dajeti2 (May 14, 2004)

BunnyMommy, I am so very happy Sherman is ok! We were so worried about him. My son read your post and we have been praying for him. And for you and your husband.

I also want to thank you. I read your post and when my two started sneezing I knew the best thing to do was get them to the vet a.s.a.p.

Thank you for sharing your story with us.

CONGRATULATIONS!!



Tina


----------



## BunnyMommy (May 14, 2004)

Pamela227, Dawn, Batbunny, HB104, and Dajeti2, thanks so much for all of your encouragement and support! 

Sherman and me send you all great big hugs right back!


----------



## MyBunnyLovesMe (May 14, 2004)

Sorry I'm delayed on this I haven't been awake long....lol

Woohoo For Sherman!!! That "Cool Cat" rabbit of yours is so awesome! I'm glad he's okay!!!  Give him lots of bunny kisses for me and Meg!


----------



## BunnyMommy (May 14, 2004)

Thanks so much, MBLM!


----------



## pamnock (May 14, 2004)

*Bunnymommy wrote:*


> *UPDATE!* The test results are back, and Sherman gets a clean bill of health!




Thank you for posting such an extensive and informative report on everything you've been through. I read it with great interest and am printing out a copy for a reference.

Thanks again for taking the time to share your experience and I send many kisses and hugs to Sherman X O X O X O X O X O X O X O X O

Pam


----------



## BunnyMommy (May 14, 2004)

Thanks so much, Pamnock.


----------



## Carolyn (May 14, 2004)

Same Here, Pam! I've printed a copy out for reference as well. It's incredibly well done.

* * * * * * * *

Yup...The Leader of the Hip Hop Gang has been in full control the whole time. Just like Sherman to get everyone upset only to come out fine. 

God Bless Every Bun!

-Carolyn


----------



## BunnyMommy (May 14, 2004)




----------



## Carolyn (Jul 14, 2004)

Carrie,


You don't have to read the whole thread in this post, but the last page or wherever BunnyMommy brilliantly summarizes what she went through will give you comfort. It's an excellent piece. It's so well done, that I've printed it for my binder.

-Carolyn


----------



## LuvaBun (Jul 15, 2004)

Carolyn, thanks for putting this post back up. Being new here, I had no idea what BunnyMommy had been through with Sherman. This post is such a good example to all bunny parents

Jan


----------



## Carolyn (Jul 15, 2004)

So true, Jan.



-Carolyn


----------



## DaisyNBuster (Jul 15, 2004)

*LuvaBun wrote:*


> Carolyn, thanks for putting this post back up. Being new here, I had no idea what BunnyMommy had been through with Sherman. This post is such a good example to all bunny parents
> 
> Jan




Me neither - Your a love, Bunnymommy

. Sherman is a little trooper and so much deserves to be King on his throne!



Vickie


----------



## Trix (my mini rex) (Jul 15, 2004)

*Carolyn wrote: *


> Ya ain't been ignored 'til ya been ignored by a bunny!
> 
> -Carolyn


Hahaha, Carolyn I love your saying!!! it's so true, bunnies have so much unconditional love that when they ignore you it hurts!

-Lydia


----------



## Carolyn (Dec 8, 2004)

Bringing this post back for our new member, Abbi.

-Carolyn


----------



## Carolyn (Dec 8, 2004)

Bringing this post back for our new member, Abbi.

-Carolyn


----------



## loplover (Dec 9, 2004)

*Buck Jones wrote: *


> They are little buggers, aren't they? When I used to try and give a papaya enzyme tablet hidden in some other food, like banana for example, to one of my does, she would accept the banana, chew away contentedly, then spit out the tablet when she was finished with the banana!
> 
> Figured I'd fix her, so I ground the pill up, dug a hole in the piece of banana, inserted the powder into the hole, plugged the hole with banana, and fed it to her. She ate all around the hole and plug, leaving the ground up powder intact, and walked away!
> 
> ...


That's funny my rabbits practically took my hand off when they got their papaya tablets


----------



## Carolyn (Feb 1, 2005)

Bump for Dr. Kraz.

-Carolyn


----------



## dr_peter_kraz (Feb 1, 2005)

*Carolyn wrote: *


> Ya ain't been ignored 'til ya been ignored by a bunny!
> 
> -Carolyn




Thats very true, Faye well give a thump to that


----------



## cirrustwi (Feb 1, 2005)

I know all about the forgiving. Basil still hasn't forgiven me for the surgery she had a month ago for a blockage and Daisy is still mad because Basil was gone, or maybe because she came back....they aren't the best of friends. Daisy won't even come out of her cage unless I drag her.

I've found Buck's "bunny burrito" to work really well.Anything I have to medicate (except my big dogs) get all wrapped up for the ordeal and it can be an ordeal. My cat Lucky gets daily meds for a chronic sinus problem and he runs as soon as he sees the bottle.


----------



## bluebird (Feb 2, 2005)

I'm soo glad your bunny is ok, what an ordeal.
medicating a bunny is no fun.
bluebird


----------



## VNess2010 (Feb 2, 2005)

My bunny was diagnosed with Coccidea, so I have to give him medicine orally as well. I put a blanket on the floor, place him on the blanket, and wrap him up nice and snug. I hold him against my body, only his head sticks out,and he takes the syringe alright. Hope your bun gets better soon!


----------



## Elf Mommy (Feb 7, 2005)

bump for Lissa...don't know if it will help or not but thought it might


----------



## babybunnywrigley (Feb 22, 2005)

bump


----------



## Carolyn (Mar 14, 2005)

*Bump*


----------



## Carolyn (Mar 30, 2005)

*Bump*


----------



## M.Kadelak (May 10, 2020)

This seems like an amazing group of people!!! First time bunny owner here!


----------



## M.Kadelak (May 10, 2020)

BunnyMommy said:


> Thanks, Buck! This info is _*very* _helpful!
> 
> This whole experience has been a real eye opener for me. When you think of bunnies, you think of sweet, meek, passive little "angels"who are always happy and joyful. To find out that I have a little bugger who *pouts *has just really thrown me for a loop! And he's so very SMART too! You wouldn't believe (well, yeah you can :? ) how fast he was thinking on his feet on how to avoid taking this medicine! My husband and I were worn out when we finally got it down him ... and he was too!
> 
> Next dosing is at 11:00 ... and I'm not looking forward to it!


Lol so true, but they are so sweet and just amazing little guys and gals...do you happen to know how long the bunny lops truly live for? I’ve found a few answers thus far...good post y’all


----------



## M.Kadelak (May 10, 2020)

Carolyn said:


> Ya ain't been ignored 'til ya been ignored by a bunny!
> 
> -Carolyn


Haha so very true!


----------



## Catlyn (May 10, 2020)

M.Kadelak said:


> Lol so true, but they are so sweet and just amazing little guys and gals...do you happen to know how long the bunny lops truly live for? I’ve found a few answers thus far...good post y’all


A great spoiled and cared-for bun, be it lop or not, could go for about 8 years. Some amazing ones are known to live up to 10 and super-seniors may see their 12th birthday as well. 
But sometimes things don't go well.

I've read posts about buns as young as 3 months giving up their life to some kind of illness.

My 1 y 3 m young lop bun Musti might have to live the rest of his life with a faulty leg as well.

He had some kind of injury, swollen and infected from within, that made him stop using one of his hind legs. The meds that were originally given to him did nothing. 

EXPERIENCE: Musti LOVES drinking from syringes. 

So we went to a more experienced vet who did a week-long shot to see if it helps. It didn't so we went back AGAIN to get a long-term one. 

The vet said that if it works and he heals, it's great but if it doesn't, then well, he's gonna be dragging his foot behind as long as he lives.

He said so because he openly admitted that it would normally be a surgical matter but neither he nor anyone else wouldn't be exceptionally willing to do that as buns are prone to ''not recovering well and sometimes even dying on the table''

But yeah, it all could've been prevented if we'd had a proper full carpet before, so it's pretty much our fault that he's injured at all.

So, in conclusion, i've learned a lot.


----------

